# Further Confusion Shout out!



## Ship-Wreck (Dec 17, 2008)

Im FINALLY going to a con and selling at it. Im going to FC! LOOK FOR ME! :3 Who else is going?


----------



## Geist (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like I might be going, just need to work out the ride and the room and I'll be solid.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 19, 2008)

i will be there sat and sun 
i gots a room for one night on the fursuit floor :3


----------



## Summercat (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll be there, from Wed until Tuesday day.

=D


----------



## Skulldog (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll be there, being another dealer's den tard myself. The usual con set up, drink and draw, drink and draw.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd definitely go if I still didn't need to pay off my suit commission lool...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 21, 2008)

I"ll be there Fri/Sat/Sun but I'll be crashing out over at the Holiday Inn ...

Just look for the guy in a kilt. That will most likely be me.

Kellan, the Old Warhorse


----------



## Ivan_wolf (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm going to FC09 as well! Look for me, i'll be wearing a fursuit that looks like this -> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1818041/


----------



## ashlandpup (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm going with my mate Hannah :3  I'll probably be wearing one of my sleepers or something


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 22, 2008)

I will not be making it to FC next year because of my schedule and family issues, but in 2010, I will be there to perform either at FNL or as a special guest performer (hopefully!).


----------



## Truro the Lost (Dec 23, 2008)

Third time attending, finally staying overnight. 

SO EXCITED! I'm making badges like crazee!


----------

